# Windows Vista and graphics card problems



## keithmashman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all

I have a media computer with an LCD touch screen also connected to a data projector using HDMI and Windows Vista is the operating system.

The graphics card supports dual monitors some of the time. On other occasions it will only communicate with the LCD case monitor. It will load up Windows to the driver stage and then it stops talking to the data projector and the projector just displays its input choices

I solved the problem and all seemed to be OK until a Windows update (I think). I was able to get all working again so long as I reverted back to a restore point before the update. Last night all of the previous restore points I had used are now gone:huh:.

The ATI HD 4550 graphics card uses Catalyst control center.

I am thinking of changing to Windows 7 as it is supposed to offer better support for dual monitors. Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions??

best regards


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Keith, welcome to the forum! :wave:

In all honesty, I would do whatever it took to move away from Vista. That OS had/has so many problems it's unconscionable. 

Windows 7 has been reported as fairly stable so I guess that would be the OS change of choice to keep current, but even dropping back to XP would be better than Vista.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

keithmashman said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a media computer with an LCD touch screen also connected to a data projector using HDMI and Windows Vista is the operating system.
> 
> ...


Hi Kieth,

Unfortunatly I have nothing good to say about Vista but after last week my view on the OP system has change a little.

If you want to save your money as I did, I would recommend a clean install on your pc with a complete backup to ensure you keep all your files and passwords and backup your mail messages and contacts.

When you have completed all of this, restore you pc to its original condition and install SP2 straight away. Then turn off automatic updates and only install the updates you want.

This fixed my HP DV7 and now its great :T

Hope this helps.

Dave.


----------



## clark17 (Mar 28, 2009)

Try upgrading or downgrading Catalyst drivers. onder:

Myself I'm a nvidia fan-boy :whistling: :bigsmile:

Like Harp said, windows 7 or even XP is a way to go.... :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive got an older ATI All-in wonder 8500 card with duel head support. I have had no issues with Win7 64bit and the drivers. Win7 runs very well with both monitors I have running.


----------

